# Why did you break up with your ex'es?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Why did you break up with your ex'es? oke


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> Why did you break up with your ex'es? oke


Most of the time, it was because weren't happy with who I am (trying to change me) or they ended up lying to me about important things :stu


----------



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

I was actually the one that got dumped. I didn't buy her enough stuff, and I didn't look good enough for her. It was a pretty bull**** relationship. Oi. Do I sound bitter to you? Hehe.

If I were the one that dumped her, I would have done so because she was too controlling, didn't have the same taste in music/movies/tv, and she was too much of a princess.


----------



## Djinn (Dec 1, 2007)

My last two were because I was the wrong gender. :stu


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've never been in a position in which I could have an ex, but I'd imagine the most likely reason why I'd break up with someone would be that I'd feel they were too clingy. I require a ridiculous amount of space.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Either we didn't "click" or they were assholes.


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

My ex was a controlling jerk. At the end of our 5 years together, not only was I not in love with him any more, I didn't even like him as a person. He was just mean and manipulative and all wrong for me in so many ways. I ignored a lot of my unhappiness for a long time out of fear of being _alone_. I'm still angry with myself for putting up with him for so long. I could go on and on about the terrible things he put me through but I'd be wasting my time and getting all riled up for nothing :b.

I spent soooo much time worrying about what would happen when we broke up. I soon found out the loneliness of being single was NOTHING compared to the misery I experienced while with him. I did actually learn a lot about myself from that relationship. And while I do have a lot of regrets regarding our time together, if things had happened differently I might never have met my current bf. and he's the best thing that's ever happened to me :banana


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

CoconutHolder said:


> ...... or they were assholes.


That too :cig


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Usually because I knew they were wrong for me from the beginning but I carried the r'ship to inappropriate lengths. (fear of being alone) And I never felt mature enought to commit at the end of a long dating period. But I"m working on both these things.


----------



## Laicos (Jun 24, 2005)

Djinn said:


> My last two were because I was the wrong gender. :stu


thats usually something you work out before you start a relationship. 

Mine, my girlfriend wasnt interested in anything but boring stuff. She didnt really show interest in music she liked, books or anything. she just like TV shows and things i found superficial (tanning, her hair). makes it hard for the relationship to feel right without connecting on a deeper level than we did. (we had good times its just that i didnt feel that we were right for each other)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Laicos said:


> Djinn said:
> 
> 
> > My last two were because I was the wrong gender. :stu
> ...


Sheesh. That does sound like a difficult situation in which to have any sort of deeper-than-skin relationship.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## Djinn (Dec 1, 2007)

Laicos said:


> Djinn said:
> 
> 
> > My last two were because I was the wrong gender. :stu
> ...


Yeah, you'd think so. Unfortunately, relationships that are not strictly hetero-hetero can be a wee bit more complicated.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Shhh... don't bring up the fact that hetro/**** is a false dichotomy. :lol


----------



## Avocatore (Nov 8, 2007)

Distance, generally. They either started off long distance or ended up that way. As one of my acquaintances said, relationships are often romantiscised to the point where people sometimes forget that a big part of it is convenience. 

I don't mean that in a nasty 'just making do' kind of way, but that when the relationship costs more to maintain than it benefits you in terms of time, effort and emotion, then it's time to think about stopping. It should be a mutually beneficial arrangement, not mutually (or singly and unbalanced) draining.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

That's well put, Avocatore.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

My 1st bf was physically and emotionally abusive. Never Again! 
My 2nd one I was allergic, too. Everytime I kissed him my lips swelled up. It was so stressful for me because of this. I decided that I had to end it. I loved him a lot at the beginning of our relationship.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

My first ex-bf was emotionally and physically abusive.

After 8.5 years and living together, including my re-location to another state, my second ex-bf cheated on me with his married coworker who has a one-year old baby and severe mental issues, while I was living in Germany. She and her husband are getting divorced, so she says, but she's still living with him and stringing them both along.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

SAgirl said:


> My 2nd one I was allergic, too. Everytime I kissed him my lips swelled up. It was so stressful for me because of this. I decided that I had to end it. I loved him a lot at the beginning of our relationship.


Wow, I didn't know you could actually be allergic to another person like that. That must have been awful. :|


----------



## Laicos (Jun 24, 2005)

SAgirl said:


> My 2nd one I was allergic, too. Everytime I kissed him my lips swelled up. It was so stressful for me because of this. I decided that I had to end it. I loved him a lot at the beginning of our relationship.


Im sorry. that sounds like the worst reason to have to end a relationship. i didnt know you could be allergic to people..


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

She's having Cash Warren's baby :no


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I found that interesting so I looked it up. You cannot be allergic to another person. It was an allergy to something the person was using, like cologne, after shave, certain soaps, ped dander, etc. :yes


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I broke up with a woman once because she looked a little like my mother. I just couldn't get turned on when we'd get romantic.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Maslow said:


> I broke up with a woman once because she looked a little like my mother. I just couldn't get turned on when we'd get romantic.


Hahahah, how very Seinfeldian!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

We couldn't figure out exactly what I was allergic too. We tried. I am severely allergic to smoke and his parents smoked. He didn't. Even months of him living away from them and him being not around smoke made me still allergic. That's when I decided that it had to be over.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't tend to break up with people. They just get bored with me and leave.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

ardrum said:


> Maslow said:
> 
> 
> > I broke up with a woman once because she looked a little like my mother. I just couldn't get turned on when we'd get romantic.
> ...


At least she didn't have "man hands" :lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I have no memory of making this thread.


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 20, 2007)

Thinking back on my past relationships, it was always the guy who broke up with ME. I've never had the honour.
Almost always it was due to another girl or an ex that popped back in their lives. I was always second best.


----------



## anxiousgirl (Sep 3, 2007)

I divorced my ex two years after he was diagnosed with severe depression, refused to take his meds and see his psychiatrist, wouldn't hold down a job, and (this is the best) started an affair with my boss' secretary, resulting in my job resignation, and my decision to divorce him. On the rebound, I hooked up again with someone I dated 10 years earlier (bad idea--the nostalgia quickly wears off, and you remember why it didn't work out the first time around), then accepted a job overseas, and while he was in Iraq, he called me on Christmas (after I called him on the 20th of December to let him know that my grandmother died) and said he had "fallen in love" with another woman while he was on deployment. At least he didn't bang my new boss' secretary, because I couldn't afford to quit this last job!


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 20, 2007)

anxiousgirl, it's probably SO much better for your mental health to be free of your ex. He sounds like a bloody disaster :no


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

anxiousgirl, I love your avatar! 


I broke up with mine 'cause I already have an ******* and I don't need another.


----------



## trewlaneyy (Aug 24, 2007)

His "bad-boy" personality got old after he lost his job due to alcoholism.


----------



## leavemealone158 (Nov 23, 2007)

Djinn said:


> Laicos said:
> 
> 
> > Djinn said:
> ...


lol, yeah. I tried something like that once. well I was more pushed into it. Then she found out she wasn't bi...Anyway I get dumped mostly cause I'm too quiet and... I guess paranoid. I keep on thinking they're out to get me, which causes some problems too.


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

Maslow said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Maslow said:
> ...


bwahaha


----------



## opinion_m (Feb 15, 2008)

first one bc I was too shy
second one broke up w me alot & said he couldn't feel anything for me but kept coming back to me this day.. (7yrs now) we were off/on sometimes I broke up bc I could tell he still didn't love me
third one bc he wasn't right for me in so many ways (didn't take care of his hygene, didn't brush his teeth, I could smell him across my room, he flirted w other girls & talked about a few other girls, he constantly talked about kiling himself, he was emotionally abusive to his little boy, we didn't have anything in common etc.)
fourth one I let break up w me but he treated me the worst.. he was just out to use me not to get to know me (he caused my relapse of SA after I was doing well)
fifth one we jumped into it too fast.. both of us had major issues w relationships & had become alchohlics.. I wasn't ready to be in one & he wasn't over his ex that he thought was the one


----------

